# I have questions.



## limr (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## tirediron (Jul 23, 2018)

What are they?


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 23, 2018)

Speed bumps for pedestrians.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 23, 2018)

Somebody had an interesting weekend...

Or, it's something mundane like someone dropped laundry on the way to the car going to the laundromat.


----------



## Ysarex (Jul 23, 2018)

Add your own explanation -- just download this: link and photoshop it in.

Joe


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 23, 2018)

I've been looking for that ...


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 23, 2018)

Maybe 38C if that's your question?


----------



## otherprof (Jul 23, 2018)

limr said:


> View attachment 160883



I'm not sure,  but I think it may useful for keeping the frost off the mushrooms . . .


----------



## snowbear (Jul 23, 2018)

Upgraded after a growth spurt


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 23, 2018)

Viva la revolution!


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 23, 2018)

I was wondering where I may have dropped that...............


----------



## limr (Jul 23, 2018)

tirediron said:


> What are they?











480sparky said:


> Speed bumps for pedestrians.



It certainly slowed us down.



vintagesnaps said:


> Somebody had an interesting weekend...
> 
> Or, it's something mundane like someone dropped laundry on the way to the car going to the laundromat.



And thus...the questions that I have.


----------



## limr (Jul 23, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> I've been looking for that ...





Jeff15 said:


> I was wondering where I may have dropped that...............



You two boys can figure out which one of you dropped it


----------



## limr (Jul 23, 2018)

Ysarex said:


> Add your own explanation -- just download this: link and photoshop it in.
> 
> Joe





otherprof said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 160883
> ...





snowbear said:


> Upgraded after a growth spurt





Jeff G said:


> Viva la revolution!



All veeerrrrry interesting possibilities...


----------



## limr (Jul 23, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Maybe 38C if that's your question?



No. That is not among the questions that I have.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 23, 2018)

OK, let's try: Maybe it just _fell off _the jogger.


----------



## limr (Jul 23, 2018)

480sparky said:


> OK, let's try: Maybe it just _fell off _the jogger.



Oh sweet pea, that is not what a woman wears when jogging. Not unless she likes pain.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 23, 2018)

limr said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > What are they?
> ...


Well then, ask them...  I can't answer them until you ask!


----------



## limr (Jul 23, 2018)

tirediron said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



You are not the person for whom I have questions. Unless, of course, it's your Calvin Klein padded underwire.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 23, 2018)

limr said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...



Oh, it's getting good now!


----------



## tirediron (Jul 23, 2018)

limr said:


> You are not the person for whom I have questions. Unless, of course, it's your Calvin Klein padded underwire.


And what if it is?  You gotta problem with that?


----------



## limr (Jul 23, 2018)

tirediron said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > You are not the person for whom I have questions. Unless, of course, it's your Calvin Klein padded underwire.
> ...



Not at all. You do you, man. My questions would just be about how it managed to end up on the sidewalk on Warren Street in Hudson, NY.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 23, 2018)

limr said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > limr said:
> ...


That is peculiar since I was sure it got lost on Union Street...  Huh...


----------



## limr (Jul 23, 2018)

tirediron said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



Well, it was definitely on Warren St. Perhaps the Ukranians found it on the way out of the Orthodox church and threw it over a couple of blocks.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 23, 2018)

Maybe it's a landmark or a memorial.
I'd probably have paid money to see you on the ground shooting it.


----------



## limr (Jul 23, 2018)

snowbear said:


> Maybe it's a landmark or a memorial.
> I'd probably have paid money to see you on the ground shooting it.



Ah, just a cell phone snap, so easy enough to kneel down and hold the phone close to the ground.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 23, 2018)

You know how some people save a parking spot with a chair? Maybe a hookah is saving her corner


----------



## snowbear (Jul 23, 2018)

Leonore, I think you just gave me inspiration for the next challenge.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 23, 2018)

snowbear said:


> Leonore, I think you just gave me inspiration for the next challenge.



Glad you edited your post to include her name...it looked like you were talking to me, lol.


----------



## limr (Jul 23, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> You know how some people save a parking spot with a chair? Maybe a hookah is saving her corner



A) It wasn't on a corner, and
B) why would a Middle-Eastern water pipe need a spot on the corner?


----------



## snowbear (Jul 23, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > Leonore, I think you just gave me inspiration for the next challenge.
> ...


That could work, too.


----------



## CherylL (Jul 24, 2018)

Looks like a Mexican tope


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 24, 2018)

OMG!!! I thought I told Susie to stay away from the other dogs...lol


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jul 26, 2018)

OK, I have a question too...how did you take that off without drawing a crowd?


----------



## bogeyguy (Jul 26, 2018)

Big speed bumps.


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 26, 2018)

I think this may provide a clue to an answer ...


----------

